# Surrey / Guildford Meet 6th April



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As I am now back in the County and the clocks will have gone forward, how about a meet at the Out and Out on the 5th /6th April 06

The attached link will help all newcomer locate the venue

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps/gandg.htm


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ttvic said:


> As I am now back in the County and the clocks will have gone forward, how about a meet at the Out and Out on the 5th /6th April 06
> 
> The attached link will help all newcomer locate the venue
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/reps/gandg.htm


put me down as a maybe :-* for either date


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

What happened to March ?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> What happened to March ?


It walked quickly away 

Lo James  How are you? :-*


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Subject to work commitments I'll be there.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> What happened to March ?


The Clocks don't go back until late March so as we could actually see the cars that turn up I decided to wait until early April, but if you and others want a March meet then how about Wednesday 8th. Will have got my TT back by then.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Sorry, I can't do Wednesdays.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

steveh said:


> Sorry, I can't do Wednesdays.


How about Thursday March 9th


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ttvic said:


> steveh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I can't do Wednesdays.
> ...


Put me down for a maybe to that too.  I'll try to bring Andrea with me so she can keep me under control


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Thursday 9th March should be okay for me.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

March good 

Hello Terri :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> March good
> 
> Hello Terri :-*


It will be good to see you again :-*


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

So is the 6th April still happening?

If so Ill be there


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> So is the 6th April still happening?
> 
> If so Ill be there


I think so, I'll be there anyway


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Won't make this meet anymore.

I've secured work closer to home so won't be in the sarf anymore [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So have a good meet, catch you again sometime [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Won't make this meet anymore.


That's a shame  It would have been good to see you again 8) How's the family?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Count me in for April 8)

Not March though, have other commitments and nothing particularly exciting either I'm afraid :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Count me in for April 8)
> 
> Not March though, have other commitments and nothing particularly exciting either I'm afraid :roll:


I will be good to see you 8)

You up for lunch one day this week? :roll: Just me this time, can't make a habit of you, me and my daughter :wink:

I'll text you :-*


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It's a shame we had to cancel the March meet lets hope we have a good turn out for this meet


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you guys fancy coming down to the Pots and joining up with the SolenTTers on the 5th?

Map Here


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just a reminder that the Guildford meet is on for the 6th April


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

6th April is good for me


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh no, just realised I wont be able to make it 

Will try and re-arrange my plans and I'll let you all know.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hope to see a good turn out tomorrow night


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Is everyone still up for this its spooky quiet around here!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Sorry, i can't make it now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Seems that you were right Tony ... :roll:


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Seems that you were right Tony ... :roll:


I went to the SolenTTers meet last night, because I thought this one was going to be cancelled through lack of interest...

Come on people, prove me wrong and say you are still going to come.

The weather's  - so who is still coming?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I am going Tony albeit on 3 wheels and a space saver, so hope to see you there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a let down !
Helen and I went all the way up to meet you all, at least Tony and Vic turned up..

We had a terrific meeting and I showed them both actual photographs of the new MK2 TT that Helen and I were given at the "Autocar" TT launch party !

At the SolenTTeers we had 7 cars and would have been 8 if Vic didnt get a blow out on the way down.

J & H


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Quality not quantity :lol:

Where was everyone this time?

I was thinking we should give the May meeting a retro feel and meet up at Newlands Corner again next month.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well thanks to Tony John and Helene for turning up otherwise I would have being talking to myself.

If there is no intrest in having a Surrey club meet then say so, The March meet was cancelled due to a lack of interest and April meet had 3 cars.

Tony I think your plan for a May meet is a good Idea so Tony you pick the date and we will take it from there.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Some feedback on the Surrey Meets...i'd gladly go to one, but I can never make a week night because of work...if is was on a weekend im sure I would make it...but I do understand that there may be even less people available at a weekend!


----------

